# Need reliable and conscientious house or pet sitter?



## Mima Maria (10 d ago)

Hello, I am available to offer my house sitting/animal sitting service anywhere in Mexico beginning February 18th, 2023. I have offered house sitting since 2008 and took care of homes in San Miguel del Allende, Melaque, San Christobal de las Casas, and a small community hamlet south of Puerto Escondido. One of my expertise is overseeing workers as my background is hotel and tourism management. But I am happy to watch over your home/animals during the time you are away so that you can rest assured your property is in good hands. I speak German and English fluently, Spanish and French conversationally.

Please look over my website for details: Second Home Caretaking

I look forward hearing from you! Thank you!


----------

